
How Muslim Astronauts Pray in Space - douche
http://www.muslimworldjournal.com/2015/02/how-muslim-astronauts-pray-in-space/
======
shmerl
_> just as the times of the prayer should be determined from where they
launched, then fasting should be followed by the timing of the place of
launch._

Pretty similar recommendation was given in Halacha (Jewish law). Since
observance of commandments is time based, this question arises already on
Earth, for example in the polar regions, which don't have regular night / day
cycle. In orbit and etc. Those are all cases within Earth vicinity though.

More interesting question would be, what happens during an interplanetary
space flight. What about other planets altogether, like Moon or even Mars? And
then of course what about interstellar deep space flights? So far this wasn't
discussed extensively, but quite possible some of those soon won't be
theoretical questions anymore.

Interestingly, this topic is mentioned by Robert Heinlein in "The Moon Is a
Harsh Mistress"[1].

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Moon_Is_a_Harsh_Mistress](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Moon_Is_a_Harsh_Mistress)

------
anilgulecha
What does it say about man's mind, that highly qualified specialists at the
top of their game, still succumb to superstition.

The rules of this particular superstition come from a time when the world was
considered flat, and yet here, as one is looking out into the vastness of
space and repudiation of the source -- then conforms to it!

We are indeed more moist robots than critical beings.

~~~
k__
True.

I read that most functions, even the higher ones, are executable without
consciousness.

So it is possible, that people learn religion and science and just execute
them without actively thinking about them.

This doesn't mean that they really got them in order, like "religion and
science work together" it just means, when the time to pray is, they pray and
when the time to research and reason is, they to this.

------
flashman
Ilan Ramon sought similar advice regarding keeping Shabbat and kosher on
_Columbia_.[1] In the end he kept the times of Cape Canaveral.

[1]
[http://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/632169/jewish/...](http://www.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/632169/jewish/Shabbat-
in-Space.htm)

~~~
shmerl
How about Mars? It has a day cycle close to 24 hours, but its year is around
1.88 Earth years. Couldn't find any info on that in different Shu"t.

